# Sony VPL-HW30(A)ES 3D Projector - Official Thread



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a search and couldn't find a thread for the HW30 so I figured I'd start it.
I am seriously considering buying this one for my HT room, it seems to have the best combo for me of good 2D, good 3D and little gaming lag. Plus cheap reliable bulb.

Anyone have any experience with this projector?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hope you don't mind but I made your thread the 'Official Thread' for these two models. They look like great projectors!

The AES model is the 3D Package model. The ES is the projector only.

*Sony VPL-HW30(A)ES Info*

• 70,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio
• 1300 ANSI lumen brightness
• Dynamic lamp control improves 3D brightness
• 240Hz panel drive improves 3D picture
• Convert standard HD content to 3D2
• Supports a wide array of 3D content
• Powerful, independent 2D and 3D calibration: Nine picture modes, nine gamma adjustments
• Three-year limited warranty
• Full HD 1080p
• Whisper-quiet fan: Only 22db emitted

*Features*

I*mmersive, vibrant picture*

Enjoy an immersive picture with deep black levels in just about any home theater environment through the VPLHWA30ES’s 70,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio and 1,300 ANSI lumen brightness.

*Cinema-like 3D brightness*

Sony’s dynamic lamp control technology and rechargeable 3D glasses work together perfectly to establish vibrant, cinema-quality brightness levels on your favorite 3D movies and shows.

*240Hz for a better 3D picture*

The 240Hz panel drive, along with dynamic lamp control technology, minimizes 3D crosstalk. This greatly diminishes the possibility of ghosting when watching 3D.

*Watch standard HD content in 3D*

Add a new dimension to your favorite movies, shows or videos with Sony’s unique 2D to 3D up- conversion algorithm, allowing any high definition 2D content connected via HDMI to be viewed in immersive Sony 3D.

*Whisper-quiet fan*

Forget that the projector is even in the room. Due to the VPLHWA30ES’s advanced air discharge system, Sony’s whisper-quiet fan emits only 22db during show time.

*Powerful picture calibration features*

Quickly calibrate your picture to the type of content you’re enjoying with nine unique modes including a variety of cinema, gaming, photo and standard pre-sets.

*Controllable over RS232*

Seamlessly integrate the VPLHW30AES into virtually any major automation system via the bi- directional, industry-standard RS232 connection.

*Integrates into challenging rooms*

The VPL-HW30AES can be adjusted to fit complex rooms with its 1.6x manual zoom, and horizontal and vertical shift features and 1/10th pixel step panel alignment

*Smoother, sharper motion*

Enjoy smooth, sharp motion with Sony’s Motionflow™ technology with Dark Frame Insertion and
24p True Cinema technologies.

*Three-year limited warranty*

Rest assured that Sony has you covered. All Sony Elevated Standard (ES) projectors enjoy three-year limited warranties, including a special tech support hotline in case you run into any problems.

Projector Central

Projector Reviews

Projector Calculator


----------



## Drakul (Jan 29, 2012)

Not at all, that was my intention


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Any owners of the Sony having problems turning it on with an Onkyo reciever?

When I attempt to turn on the projector I get 12 red blinking lights and it does not turn on. I have to fiddle with the Onkyo device settings and then eventually it turns on.

Thanks


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I just installed my HW30 this week to replace the HW20/PRO1 and the 3D is amazing. I haven't had a chance to watch a full movie yet but I popped in several movies just to 'see' them to compare to my 73" Mits DLP 3D TV and it blows away the Mitsy. Watching Avatar in 3D is just like the theater. The 2D image is just as fabulous. I have a Denon AVR (regarding the Onkyo question).


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the new Sony projector. I am sure you will love it. I am surprised there Are not more owners. I am very happy with my sOny - if only I can figure out hOw to turn it on.:dontknow:


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

altahometheatre said:


> Any owners of the Sony having problems turning it on with an Onkyo reciever?
> 
> When I attempt to turn on the projector I get 12 red blinking lights and it does not turn on. I have to fiddle with the Onkyo device settings and then eventually it turns on.
> 
> Thanks


I do have an Onkyo NR808 with the HW30ES. so far no problem for power on the HW30ES but I've always turn on the projector before any other things.

it's like a routine to me (I have the feeling that since projector needs time to warm up to get the best picture, why not turn it on 1st :bigsmile

my sequences of turning on my equipments:-

1. Sony HW30ES
2. Onkyo NR808
3. Media player / HDDs / BD player etc
4. Power Amp
5. Electric screen

so far ( I have the HW30ES for a month now) no problem...


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

mpyw said:


> I do have an Onkyo NR808 with the HW30ES. so far no problem for power on the HW30ES but I've always turn on the projector before any other things.
> 
> it's like a routine to me (I have the feeling that since projector needs time to warm up to get the best picture, why not turn it on 1st :bigsmile
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.

I am still struggling with mine. Even if I turn on first it will not start. If I unplug the Onkyo, then it will start. Being plugged in must be activating something in the hdmi connections. I am going to try turning off the network connection. If that does not work, I am going to start to unplug each of the inputs to see if there is one that is causing issues. If that still does not work, then I will try a new hdmi cable.

How do you like your new projector. It was a difficult decision deciding between the 30 and 95. I had to buy site unseen as there were none available to demo. Thus far I am thrilled with the picture of the 95 - both 2D and 3D. I am surprised there is not more discussion on the new Sony and JVC projectors here.

Regards


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

I am very happy with the HW30ES, however, moving from a 1st generation 720p projector (Sharp Z9000), any projector sold currently would be a big improvement to me.

Watched "Sammy's Adventure" in 3D on Sat, the best 3D effect I've seen so far, even my wife loves it.


----------

